# My only friend is moving away



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to hang out a lot with two buddies of mine, but one eventually cut off all ties after settling down with her boyfriend. Now, my only friend is moving away with her boyfriend. She says she's tired of being in our hometown. She was planning on moving in march, but has moved the date earlier - november. I know I'm being childish about this, but I can't help but be angry, especially after she talks about how "there's no life here" and "i'm sick of running into people" and then proceeds to wish me luck in this "suffocating" town. I'm probably taking offense when there's no reason for me to do so but I can't help it. I know I should be happy for her since she's going after what she wants but part of me is just pissed off. After all, isn't this how some friendships fade? 

Ugh I don't know what to think.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess one has to go out and pursue what they want in life and it doesn't make sense to let friendships get in the way of that. As her friend, all you can do is be happy for her and accept it and try to enjoy her last few months here. Maybe she will still come back and visit once in a while.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You should be happy for her but it does suck. Its like what do you do now.


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Be happy for her! while it sucks they are leaving and you will be alone for now,life is also about new beginnings. You will gain new friendships, also keep in touch with your friend who's moving by facebook or text, perhaps make a few trips to see eachother. It's not the end of the world, it's just a new beginning for her. Be proud of her that she's doing what she wants and let her know it, don't be angry. Very little people have been proud of me in my life, when people tell you they are proud of you it's a pretty nice feeling.


----------

